# Tshirt career vs corporate career salary



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

OK well I feel I'm in sibling rivalry with my older sister.. I'm the youngest. She makes 120k a year now at Microsoft and I did around 50k after taxes and seems I'm trying to meet her standards cause I feel belittled by her.. it's weird family dynamics... anyways.. are tshirt career salaries far off compare to corporate jobs ... (I know benefits definitely a plus for working for corporation.. dental, health etc).. and I think taxes are lower too.. own business taxes are so much.. oh well keeping up the Jones especially (in this case family) seems endless and hard.. 

Working corporate seems very difficult as you experience let of backstabbing etc.. anyone move from corporate to tshirt career???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalisk (Jan 28, 2016)

My thoughts have ALWAYS been when it comes to any job, that the harder it is on you emotionally/mentally/physically the better it pays, but the more you will hate it.

I made 220k a year driving a semi, but I was done after 5 years, too much headache, too much physical ache, too much heartache. 

I am willing to bet that doing what you do, you are happier, put in less hours, have fewer backstabbing co workers, and generally are happier with your life and lifestyle.

You COULD become the next Tommy, but if you do, its gunna be 'the corprate life' and all that comes with it. 

Be happy.
Do you.
Don't worry about her.


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

220k semi truck really? Heard truck drivers are very depressed and have high suicide rate according to a pastor who ministered to truck drivers... but didn't know semi truckers made so much.. maybe it's due to driving for hrs.. must be hard on the back for sure....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalisk (Jan 28, 2016)

I was an owner operator, 220k was my worst year before expenses and taxes. My take home that year was 75k.

Its a very lonely life, and its not somthing everyone can do. A lot of the broke, or ones that dont 'make it' has nothing to do with what they get paid, but it has to do with what they do with the money, routes they take, and jobs they take.

I could have made more in a higher risk enviorment, but I chose to haul for one of the big names, with my truck. Lower per mile but the discounts and bennies were worth it.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Tech/software pays well. That is where I came from. So I went into this T-shirt thing with no debt, house, cars, everything paid in full years before.

50k vs 120k? Whatever. It's not what you make, but how much more you make over what you need. Time is money. Up to you what you spend it on.

I mostly liked my corp work, and usually had a lot of autonomy. Still, doing your own thing is more interesting and engaging, at least if you chose something interesting to do.

$50k in Ts? Cool. I aspire to that. Loooong way to go.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you cannot put a price on intellectual/spiritual freedom,
chasing the wind leaves you empty

that is why the hierarchy of how much? is forefront

the smart folk chase what you have


----------



## KSP (May 30, 2016)

I was a CPA/accountant. I've been self employed now since 1996. I have accountant friends that have houses and retirements 3 times the size of mine. I would never trade my life for theirs. My worst nightmare is having to go back to the corporate world before I can retire. 

Corporate offices are filled with people that can only dream about doing what you are doing. You had the guts to take the career route you did. Measure your success by the quality of life you have. Not by how much you make


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Dear Into the T,

You may not be able to put a price on the value of freedom of doing your own thing but I promise your significant other will do just that and if it doesn't fit their picture your relationship will not last.
When I first got married my new wife told me money didn't matter to her...she wanted to help people.
After 46 years she has that out of her system and enthusiastically embraces the free enterprise system and driving her two new porsches. 
I have been poor and I have been affluent and being poor sucks. Always go for the money as it will quickly outweigh the satisfaction of going it alone.

Screen Medics


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

The difference in my opinion, is that your sister is a capped off salary. Your possibilities are endless, I cannot speak for myself at the moment but I have many more years ahead since I started young but I know printers who make that working out a small crap hole garage print shop. My plans are always to grow mentally and business in this industry.

Never forget, people wish they were in your position, be thankful for what you have and don't worry about being like others. Be yourself.

Nothing like being self employed and making it. Some people hate their job but are not able to provide without it. Don't have to listen to nobody, but it took work to achieve.


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

You know that feeling when someone grabs one of your Garments and gets that "Kid In A Candy Store Look" they are Smiling and keep looking at it from different angles ... Well that feeling is Priceless!!! Being Creative beats being Competitive any day. Although we work lots of hours and get Creators Block its all worth it when you hand over those Brides Maids Bachelorette Shirts knowing how much fun they are about to have in your Designs.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks for the input Screen Medics,
to me there is a difference between poor and eschewing the system for your own personal system
once eschewed, that light cannot be turned off (no matter how many porsches are dangled)

that is what i was getting at,
there is a way that leads to unfetterment (not a word, but it should be)

all the best to you and yours


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been self employed (not in the t shirt business) and am now a full blown corporate flunky. I think I'm at a point in my life where I like the corporate world. I like not working 7 days a week, I like taking off a paid day (like today) and I really like the positive impact on retirement savings. 

I doubt I could ever replace my compensation package selling T shirts. I also think that the pressure of having to pay the bills by being creative would cause me to lock up. Now when an idea hits me I write it down, but sometimes nothing for weeks. I think the pressure of continually having to be creative would do me in. 

I think the only way a full time T shirt career would work for me is on the side with maybe fulfillment for others to pay the bills.

I'm still a failure at this point anyway.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

After working for over a decade we now take about $200,000 each out of the company each year. Ours is an unusual case because we started out with the ability to buy competitors at will and aggressively promote the company through social media and market directly to ultra large clients. Our average screen printing order has grown to 2K units and embroidery to 450 units. I came to this business with the ability and skill to work ON THE BUSINESS rather than work IN THE BUSINESS. Regretfully you really can't do both at the same time and expect to do an outstanding job with either.

Screen Medics


----------



## Silk (Oct 4, 2015)

My husband and I have been working and growing a home based screen printing and embroidery business for 8 years. We have out grown the home and ready to open a shop. We work 6 to 7 days a week trying to work on and in the business. We are looking for the best resources for putting together a business plan and finding the information needed for forecasting sales and expenses. We have hired some part time help for some relief but we do not make quite enough to hire full time. We would appreciate any helpful information.


----------



## itscody (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh what i would give to not have to work a full time job, and just focus on clothing. lol


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I hauled 44 tons for 25 years, the pay was good for our area (30k) but it cost me two marriages and not seeing the kids grow up. My partner, as is now for the last ten years, was in credit control and if she had to go to the dentist she had to make up the time within the week!
Hey we're poorer but what we have is ours, including our time.
One day dear lord let the buyer from DHL walk through our door in a buying mood! (Virgin Airlines would do!)


----------

